# Chris Perkins Redding Winner



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats ,Chris won the Redding shoot in a shootoff in California today.:thumbs_up


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!!! Thats awesome! Congrat's!!!!


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

what's the score?


----------



## jmcginnis (Oct 6, 2002)

Wow, Congrats Chris!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's Awesome! Congrats Chris.

That's one of my dream shoots! MAybe a Vay Cay some day.......


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations Christopher Perkins on a very impressive win at the Redding Classic.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

another win for the shooting machine.. way to go ...


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Now that's just awesome, good job Chris!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well done chris congrats


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats Christopher! Keep it up!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well done Chris congrats


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great shooting Chris, congratulations on the world stage and national as well.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Was there and seen it, i think Chris shot a 1538 out of 1540.... Excellent shooting and it was pretty windy the last 2 days... the shoot off was at the 88 yard elk herd and it was REALLY windy..


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, I left earlier., did not see it. Elk was the hardest, true, crosswinds, etc.
Congrats to Chris!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done Chris. Can this be seen on video?


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulation Chris!
Shane


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

right on Chris,awsome shooting


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a small vid of the shootoff from the Hamskea FB page... http://www.facebook.com/#!/HamskeaArcherySolutions


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Chris, congrats!


----------

